# I Love Taking These Type Shots!  (Chattanooga)



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2009)

One of my Favorite types of photography is night shots and
since I was in Chattanooga, I had to find something to shoot.
Found a little spot down by the river and came back right at dark thirty and grabbed these.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## DCHunter (Jul 10, 2009)

Postcards


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are so realistic, feels like im standing on the river bank.


----------



## Mel (Jul 10, 2009)

I swear, every time I see your pics, the first thing I mumble is either, "wow" or "holy crap, I wish I had half his talent."

Very beautiful pictures.  Wow.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 10, 2009)

Man you got the color popping in that series. Sweet!!!


----------



## secondseason (Jul 10, 2009)

David, man you are the master.  Chattanooga is one of my favorite places in the world and you have captured it's essence better than any photo I have ever seen.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! And I know the camera doesn't make the photographer, but what are you shooting with? Just curious.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2009)

I love Chattanooga,and been there many times. But I have never been where you took those, at night. I am usually sittin by a campfire by night fall. But the next trip I will be there to see those views at night myself. Thanks for sharing those awesome pics.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 10, 2009)

Man! Feels like I'm there! Best I've EVER seen of the area - and I lived there for 5 years. Never saw anything produced professionally or amateur (related to Chattanooga) postcards,etc...that compare to this series. This is exactly how I remember it when I walked the bridge at night!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm very humbled by all the kind words everyone. Thank You!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2009)

You're so good Dr.B you must have asked the ripples to stay away till you were done and they said "YES SIR our pleasure"  Really SWEEEET David


----------



## leo (Jul 10, 2009)

Real beautiful night shot work DRB, I've been missing the night shots ... it's been a while


----------



## Browtine (Jul 10, 2009)

DCHunter said:


> Postcards



Gallery hangers!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 10, 2009)

awesome DRB


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 10, 2009)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## Hal (Jul 10, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 10, 2009)

Outstanding work Sir!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW David!!!!!!!! My first thought when seeing the first photo was "Postcard perfect". I cannot imagine anyone getting better shots than these. Surely the City Fathers would like to have these to promote Chattanooga with. Awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 10, 2009)

absolutely perfect bro !!! you are the night shot king !!!!


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW is all i can say...... i go by there every morning to work ... just WOW


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry Browtine! I returned your pm. 1DMarkIII

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 10, 2009)

All i can say is WOW!  When i saw that first pic i couldnt believe the clarity and crispness of it.  That is some awesome shootin there Doc!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 10, 2009)

Fantastic series DRB!!
You picked the perfect spot to set up on and made the most of it!
An inspiration you are!  Thanks!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2009)

DRB +1 on what everyone has said.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Very, very cool.  You nailed those, my friend!


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 11, 2009)

Mel said:


> I swear, every time I see your pics, the first thing I mumble is either, "wow" or "holy crap, I wish I had half his talent."
> 
> Very beautiful pictures.  Wow.




I think the same thing...
 If he could make me look as good as he does everything else I'd be begging him to take my picture!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 11, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> I think the same thing...
> If he could make me look as good as he does everything else I'd be begging him to take my picture!



There's always Photoshop


----------



## Gothrashers (Jul 11, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 11, 2009)

Unreal shots!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 11, 2009)

Delta Queen and the photography King...

awesome shots bud


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like they have a mighty colorful lighted night life.  Good job!


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice!
Really like the color.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 17, 2009)

You should contact Chattanooga Visitor Center and the Delta Queen.   They might want to purchase the rights for those shots.   Amazing.....


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely breath taking!!


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't say much more than what everybody already said. But, wow those are beautiful shots.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 18, 2009)

Outstanding David!


----------



## Robl1964 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to attend your Nite Shooting class sometime!  Those are great!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 20, 2009)

wow those are really pretty!!
I go by there about every day and these pics look better than real life!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 20, 2009)

Lets see what was not already said unique


----------

